# Asus Crosshair Hero's Thread



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 19, 2020)

i just got my Asus crosshair viii hero a few weeks ago I'm loving it. kinda wanted the wifi one but they was out but that's ok I don't need wifi anyway. tell me which one you have and how you like it


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 19, 2020)

I have the vanilla one as well I needed it the same day I purchased it and microcenter only had the non wifi one in stock. Overall I like it a lot bios seems super stable and my 3900X performs well stock in it. I only have the Asus X570 strix E, Asus X570 Tuf, Msi X570 unify, and Aorus Master to compare it to as those are the only boards I've had hands on with. All of them are great but if I could only have 1 it's a toss up between the Hero and Master both have things I like better about them.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 22, 2020)

hi all, I was wondering if I should keep my vcore on auto? I think it's alright from all the reading I've done I learned that voltage at idle 1.35-1.48 is ok. what do you guys think?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 22, 2020)

Mine seems to go down to 1.25 under full load but my guess is every chip is going to be different.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 22, 2020)

I noticed when I ran cinebench r20 my voltage dropped down to 1.20


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 22, 2020)

Sounds right and I would just leave it auto.... 3950X is a better bin typically than the 3900X


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 22, 2020)

yep all is good, now I got to figure out that q code f8 every time I start ryzen master. I started a thread at AMD forums I haven't got a reply yet going to start one at asus rog forums.


----------



## phill (May 22, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Mine seems to go down to 1.25 under full load but my guess is every chip is going to be different.


I must be having some luck then, I set mine for 1.00vcore and it's working perfectly...  (Set in the bios not Ryzen Master software...  Same CPU 3900X )  Brings down my temps very well, even whilst boosting to 4.20GHz 




This was taken after a day of crunching and folding with FAH and WCG   It's frustrating that the vcore's shown is different to what HWInfo show and Core Temp, but CPU-Z seems to show it correctly...  Strange....


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 22, 2020)

Interesting your Vid looks higher than mine even though voltage is showing lower. 


Mine runs super cool also but the h115i does a really good job even at 1.30-135v my master ran the chip at.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 23, 2020)

I read on Reddit from an AMD engineer that if you run more then one sensor software at the same time you will get wrong readings. he recommended CPU-z he said its the most accurate


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> I read on Reddit from an AMD engineer that if you run more then one sensor software at the same time you will get wrong readings. he recommended CPU-z he said its the most accurate


The Vcore set in the bios is in fact set to 1.00vcore   I tend to believe it over the others...  Was just interesting as I was using Ryzen Master software and apparently running it at 3150MHz @ 0.875vcore...  It wasn't even close, never touch the vcore at all..  So unless I was using software wrong, I'd definitely recommend going through the bios for any tweaks...

Oh I'm only on air cooling for the moment   I'm trying to get some money together to get a new water loop bought and setup but man are they a lot more expensive than they used to be...  Gutted! 



I can confirm to a degree also, that the wattage meter confirms 1.00vcore as if I use 1.2vcore instead, you can see the wattage pull grow from 160W full load, to 200w or so full load.  Not GPU load, just CPU...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 23, 2020)

just double checked my vid is 1.23 under full load even though Vcore is 1.25 yours seems to be 1.35 vid

super interesting how these chips behave.

my 3900X behaved quite differently in a Aorus Master Vs Crosshair hero with both left at stock settings I find it interesting..... The hero runs it at about 0.5 less vcore under full load


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 23, 2020)

yep I don't use ryzen master for settings I just use it for monitoring temp and volts


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

My vcore is all over the place but yep, set in the bios at 1.00v...  CPU confirms it, but anything else tends to read incorrectly.  Not sure why but just leave it carry on..  I'm not out for all out clocks with the crunching on whenever I turn on the rig, even more so with the air cooling...  Water cooling might be a little different, but till then...  1v, 50C to 60C load temps depending on Ambient, that'll do me


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 23, 2020)

I'm not going to overclock this CPU it does a pretty good job on its own. I just did a Cinebench on it and it got carried away and ran out the door and down the street I could not catch it.

I changed the power plan in windows from Ryzen high performance to Ryzen balance it made no difference in Cinebench but it brought the temp down from 80 to 75


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

I definitely think controlling things form the bios is the best way to go..  It's easier to do and I'm not sure if the software actually changes anything..  

I'm running a full 1GHz faster per thread, temps are nearly halved as well...  All on air cooling...  Can't be bad I don't think


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 24, 2020)

phill said:


> I definitely think controlling things form the bios is the best way to go..  It's easier to do and I'm not sure if the software actually changes anything..
> 
> I'm running a full 1GHz faster per thread, temps are nearly halved as well...  All on air cooling...  Can't be bad I don't think


what is you settings in the bios I would like to try some?


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2020)

All I've done mate is put the vcore to the CPU @ 1.00vcore, then tuned the RAM settings to suite...  I can't honestly say there's anything more than that that's been done..  I think all the voltages I had set to manual and then set to their defaults, but that's it..  I'll see if I can grab a few Bios screen shots for you  

Apologies I missed this notification on the thread post


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 20, 2020)

there is a new bios for crosshair viii hero 2010, has anyone tried it? let me know.
I updated the bios sofar so good


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 22, 2020)

is 3200mhz memory good enough or will there be noticeable improvements in 3600mhz


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 22, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> is 3200mhz memory good enough or will there be noticeable improvements in 3600mhz



With your gpu it isn't gonna matter.... you pretty much need a 2080 ti and to be playing modern games at 1080p to benefit from above 3200 memory. I would try and tighten your timings with dram calculator at the most. 










						AMD Ryzen RAM scaling - performance effect in games
					

The impact of memory timings and frequency on AMD Ryzen 3000 systems in games has been a topic of discussion. In this artilcle we'll zoom in on specifically that. See, AMD made a change in 3rd gener... Introduction




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 22, 2020)

thanks for the reply, I think I'll stay with what I got it seems to do good I get 9000 on cinabench 20 at stock settings on cpu and memory at 3200mhz


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> is 3200mhz memory good enough or will there be noticeable improvements in 3600mhz


I bought the same spec just for the fact it was cheap and above 2133MHz   No real need to spend more for a few fps I don't believe


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 26, 2020)

when I updated My BIOS it went good but when I restarted it said bios updating then there was a pop noise when it shut off then it started up been running ok ever since the bios seems to be ok I don't know what made that pop noise


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 26, 2020)

@skellattarr 
Perhaps you could include ALL Crosshair owners? (VIII and backwards)


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 26, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> @skellattarr
> Perhaps you could include ALL Crosshair owners? (VIII and backwards)


don't know how to do that


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2020)

You might be able to re-name the thread title   If not give me a shout, I'll see if I can help


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> what is you settings in the bios I would like to try some?



    

As promised and a little later than I had hoped for, but I have attached my screenshots from the bios   I hope that helps


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 28, 2020)

Got a hero VII WiFi here, best board I've owned though I am missing the 4x 8 pciex of my crosshair V and FX system.
We need more pciex on these mainstream platforms IMHO.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 28, 2020)

I have a hero VII WiFi too and was surprised to find that it only has two USB 2.0 headers, one of which is partly disabled.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I have a hero VII WiFi too and was surprised to find that it only has two USB 2.0 headers, one of which is partly disabled.
> View attachment 160500


Oh there are some hidden hurdles, like trying to run five pciex device's causing boot loops , I mean a GPU and four nvme to be specific , might be something I did though yet so I'm still trying to diagnose if it's the board or me but I can't add that forth nvme without massive issues, I had it work at one point , eventually but I have been reimagining both my PC from scratch, my backups wouldn't work so all in a joyous experience.
My fault though , I mess tooooo Damn much.
Sata ports share nvme 2-2 bandwidth too so I removed all my data drive's , now my backup drive is unreadable and showing as 16Tb when it's an 8, PC's eh.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 28, 2020)

Talking of PCIe, I have an M.2 SATA which will only work in the second M.2 slot at the bottom of the board and when I get an NVMe I'll put it in the top slot closest to the CPU, but I've heard that GPU performance may be adversely affected, or vice versa. Is that true?
Either way, NVMe is a darn sight faster than SATA.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Talking of PCIe, I have an M.2 SATA which will only work in the second M.2 slot at the bottom of the board and when I get an NVMe I'll put it in the top slot closest to the CPU, but I've heard that GPU performance may be adversely affected, or vice versa. Is that true?
> Either way, NVMe is a darn sight faster than SATA.


It's true it shares bandwidth with it, but the performance drop is minimal really 2-3%.

I stopped using that nvme slot, used a cheap nvme to pciex adapter in the lowest pciex.

Now I have a Asus hyper nvme x4 adapter but only two port's Can be used and that obviously drop's my GPU bandwidth.


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> @skellattarr
> Perhaps you could include ALL Crosshair owners? (VIII and backwards)





skellattarr said:


> don't know how to do that


All done sirs  And to start things off, I'd like to share the boards I have 

 

I do have a Crosshair 1 but that's sadly not boxed but I'm trying to find one if I can


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 29, 2020)

That's an impressive collection Phill. I couldn't justify going to VIII, but maybe a CPU upgrade now that the EUFI has been updated.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 29, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I have a hero VII WiFi too and was surprised to find that it only has two USB 2.0 headers, one of which is partly disabled.
> View attachment 160500



Technically it's 1-and-a-half USB 2.0 ports, LOL. That's still one more than my VI though.

Would really like to upgrade to a VII or VIII (mainly for Zen 3/Ryzen 4000 compatibility) but can't justify the cost. Hopefully when Zen 3 lands there are going to be a lot of people ditching their VIIs so I can upgrade for relatively cheap. Maybe Asus will do an X570 refresh with a Crosshair IX and then I might be able to get a second-hand VIII instead.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 29, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Technically it's 1-and-a-half USB 2.0 ports, LOL. That's still one more than my VI though.
> 
> Would really like to upgrade to a VII or VIII (mainly for Zen 3/Ryzen 4000 compatibility) but can't justify the cost. Hopefully when Zen 3 lands there are going to be a lot of people ditching their VIIs so I can upgrade for relatively cheap. Maybe Asus will do an X570 refresh with a Crosshair IX and then I might be able to get a second-hand VIII instead.


Technically, yes. But in the end, two USB 3.0 and one USB 2.0 front panel is quite enough for me, practically speaking, not to mention the gazillion USB 3.0 ports at the back.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 30, 2020)

just found out there is a new bios for crosshair viii hero non-wifi it's 2103 right now I have 2010 is it worth updating


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 1, 2020)

I updated to bios 2103 had a hard time getting armoury crate to see my ram but I finally did after a few restarts in ryzen master the temps are lower and I gained 300 points in cinabench so far so good


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 1, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> just found out there is a new bios for crosshair viii hero non-wifi it's 2103 right now I have 2010 is it worth updating


It's also available for the crosshair VII not sure about the VI


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, I had a chance at something and took it...  Meet the last one in the family....

      

Well, there we go   Finally, all 8   I'll hopefully get chance to test this one soon and get a pic with all of them together...  Cos that's what I'm like and how bad my OCD is


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 7, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> It's also available for the crosshair VII not sure about the VI











						Ryzen Owners Zen Garden
					

Looks like some form of clock stretching? I get higher scores than your 4.3 result just running without PBO @ 4.075-4.15GHz all core normal boost...are you using Ryzen Master for OC? RM does all sorts of weird things to clocks and scores.   You have faster ram than i do, and i OC'd in BIOS only...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






phill said:


> Well, I had a chance at something and took it...  Meet the last one in the family....
> 
> View attachment 161362 View attachment 161363 View attachment 161364 View attachment 161365 View attachment 161366 View attachment 161367
> 
> Well, there we go   Finally, all 8   I'll hopefully get chance to test this one soon and get a pic with all of them together...  Cos that's what I'm like and how bad my OCD is



Some people collect virtual animals, we collect hardware  That's some serious nostalgia, the nForce days were just about when I got into PCs.

The older boards would make a sweet wall feature lined up one after the other. Then when you retire your VIII you can just add it to the wall!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Some people collect virtual animals, we collect hardware  That's some serious nostalgia, the nForce days were just about when I got into PCs.
> 
> The older boards would make a sweet wall feature lined up one after the other. Then when you retire your VIII you can just add it to the wall!


Don't wish that on me just yet!!   I've only just bought it!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 7, 2020)

Talking of Armoury Crate, has anyone managed to get the RGB working correctly with that? I only ask because I, amongst thousands of other ROG/Strix users, have had real problems with RGB using Asus Aura.
I haven't tried Crate yet because the only way I could get Aura to find my GPU was to roll back to Aura version 1.06.17, having tried all the other tricks available on the ROG forum.


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

I've honestly never used it, so I'd have to plead ignorance I'm afraid


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 9, 2020)

I got armory crate to work but I read that it only works on motherboards that support it. I got my new memory 64gb 3200mhz 16,18,18,38 working really nice but the RGB is not as bright as the 32gb ones still nice looking. at first, when I first installed the ram system would not start then I reset the bios and manually put all the settings back in it fired right up been running well


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 20, 2020)

there is a new BIOS 2206 for crosshair viii hero anyone tried it?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi all my systems been running well with 64GB of ram for a long time, haven't posted on here for a long time but I on bios 2311 I know there is a lot of newer bios's out but if it's not broken I won't fix it lol


----------



## Kovoet (May 21, 2021)

Got mine now


----------

